# Bookmarklets Available!



## potroastV2 (Jul 18, 2006)

Ok Guys,

I have added some bookmarklets for easy bookmarking in digg. del. furl and a couple other you just need to click them when you are viewing a topic.... Dig would be a great thing for us to get into if you have an account dig some of our good topics.


----------

